# recomended site close to cambridge



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

having visited Cambridge on a day out basis , can anyone forward any good suggestions , based on being near enough to walk, cycle or bus into town.

So far the best seems to be the CC at Cherry Hinton


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

CCC site at St. Neotts


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

bigfoot said:


> CCC site at St. Neotts


 Nice site and we will visit again............if it has new wardens :wink: see my thread why why why.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

The Cherry Hinton CC site is only OK. The toilet block is tired and the advertised nature walk is run down and goes no-where.

If you can cycle 15-20 miles each way, then I recommend the CC site at Ashwell. The toilets are first class, and the pubs in the village are really great. Do not cycle the A505 and A10 into Cambridge as it's too dangerous. Try the back lanes which are longer but beautiful, particularly now whilst the snow is glistening everywhere.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

There is an excellent CS on the bus route

see MHF campsite entry here

>click Hardwick<


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Frank's suggestion is a good one............

.............but not if you're going in the next few days. The ground here is very soft and the site has no hard standing.

Just trying to help......!!!


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

It's a few years since we stayed at Cherry Hinton, but the site impressed us then. The location is great, with plenty of hard standings and the Park & Ride is within walking distance. Ashwell is a nice site, although small. We used to store a caravan there, so we know it well. It is quite a hike into Cambridge though. Unless those loos have really deteriorated at Cherry Hinton, it would still get my vote if proximity to Cambridge is the number one goal.


----------



## 120255 (Feb 8, 2009)

If you want to vist Cambridge again `in season` I think the best one is the Camping & Caravanning site at Little Sheldon. It`s close to the Trumpington Park & Ride and you can easily cycle into Cambridge. There`s also a big garden centre very close by if you`re into that sort of thing. The best one out of season is the Caravan Club`s Cherry Hinton site.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We stopped at Cherry Hinton in January this year. The site is ok and the toilets were only just ok (gill and the kids would not use the showers due to cobwebs and spiders) But when we were there some new wardens were just taking over, maybe they will clean the toilets better.

Bus was £2.50 return into Cambridge and there is a Small Tesco and a few takeaways within walking distance in Cherry Hinton village, take a torch it it is dark though.

The Motorhome dump point is a joke if you van is over 6meters though.

We would go back if we wanted to visit Cambridge but that would be the only reason.


Richard...


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*cambridge*

our planned visit will be out of peak, thanks for all of the suggestions.

Dinger


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

For closeness to Cambridge the cherryhinton site's as close as you can get. 

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=1343


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

If you rely on Satellite TV then acces is very limited to about 6 pitches as the the site is terraced. 

Phill


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I Would recommend the C& CC site at Trumptington. Its a lovely site and we went three times last year. Big enough for the biggest of units. (They had travelling performers there last year in a very strange rig - looked like a lorry) The warders were excellent and nothing was too much trouble. There is also a really nice pub an butchers within cycling distance and the bus to Cambridge stops just outside the site if you dont feel like cycling it. All in all a good site.

Sonja


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

You could stay at Quiet Waters Caravan Park,Hemmingford Grey camp site or Huntingdon Marina, both easy reach of bus service, but not cycling distance of Cambridge, or perhaps try Ashridge Farm near Baldock (wardens will tell you about bus if you phone to check) - its a very nice site but a bit remote and I don't know about bus service.

There are a lot of nice Cl's near Cambridge.


If you fancied a change of pace and depending on time of year the colleges have rooms to rent out (like a hotel)..not sure who you contact but no doubt tourist info will know.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Andy;

Just to add my support for the Cherry Hinton site, as far as I know its the closest campsite to the city.
About 15 minutes brisk cycle to the city centre or a half to three quater hour walk. Regular bus into the city if you're a lazy bugger :lol: .
I had forgotten about the silly MH waste point which is on a hill at the top of the site  
IMO still worth it for its convenient location though.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=337

Pete


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*cambridge*

Hi pete

Thanks for the run down on Cherry Hinton.........you are are 100% correct
we will use the bus or bikes, the lazy bu**er tag is hard to shed. :roll:

Just planning some weekends of culture that coincide with 8O some decent real ale houses and of course culture :wink:

regards

Dinger


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

RedSonja said:


> I Would recommend the C& CC site at Trumptington. Its a lovely site and we went three times last year. Big enough for the biggest of units. (They had travelling performers there last year in a very strange rig - looked like a lorry) The warders were excellent and nothing was too much trouble. There is also a really nice pub an butchers within cycling distance and the bus to Cambridge stops just outside the site if you dont feel like cycling it. All in all a good site.
> 
> Sonja


Don't tell me the site is run by
Pugh, Pugh, Barney McGrew, Cuthbert, Dibble, & Grubb.:!: :lol:

http://www.eh.org/evans/trumptmp.htm

I'll get my coat :roll:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

We had a lovely stay here at Highfield farm Touring Park last year when visiting Cambridge, and it is about a half mile walk to the bus stop which takes you right into town.

Highfield Farm

steve


----------

